

Lisp Deserves a Fresh Look (2006) - mmphosis
http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Application-Development/LISP-Deserves-a-Fresh-Look/

======
fbu
"Martian question 3: Arent your machines getting faster much more quickly than
your programmers are getting smarter?"

I found this to be a nice quote for high level programming.

~~~
joe_the_user
Excellent point to consider.

But I would like to ask a different one also:

"Are your machines getting faster more quickly than poorly written programs
can slow them down?"

------
gphil
The article states that Lisp has "not been thought suitable for mass-market
applications due to difficulties in packaging the executable bits and running
them on end-user hardware." I'm not sure this is really what has prevented
Lisp from being used for "mass-market" purposes. I think it has more to do
with the fact that (despite some notable exceptions) it's not what's typically
taught to most programmers in school.

